
Will Cuil’s New Streaming Feature Put It Back on the Map? - terpua
http://gigaom.com/2009/09/23/will-cuils-new-streaming-feature-put-it-back-on-the-map/
======
scrame

      Will Cuil’s New Streaming Feature Put It Back on the Map?

probably not.

FTA: The Menlo Park, Calif.-based company received $33 million in funding from
Madrone Capital Partners, Tugboat Ventures and Greylock Partners last year and
has a valuation of $200 million.

How? Who is going to pay 200M for a fifth-rate search engine that showed it
was better at self-promotion than technology.

In fact, the only thing i remember about cuil from last year was this register
article (nsfw): <http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/07/29/cuil_launch/> Where
the revolutionary algorithm that put unrelated photos next to text search
results managed to match up a CS Ph.D with gay porn.

I would also suggest they change their name to something less cuil-sounding.

------
theli0nheart
I think Cuil would do much better for itself if it focused on its search
algorithm.

